# Verbindungsproblem mit Fritz Box 7112 und Fritz WLAN USB Stick



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (21. September 2010)

Nabend Leute ich hab n riesiges Problem mit meiner Fritz box und dem WLAN Stick.

Andauernd bricht die Verbindung grundlos ab und es wird eine neue Verbindung aufgebaut.

Irgendwie kann man den Stick beim 1. installieren nicht in die Box stekcne, so wie mans eigentlich machen soll.

Habt ihr ne idee??


----------



## milesdavis (22. September 2010)

Wie meinst du das "in die Box stecken"?
Normalerweise ist der Stick doch für einen PC gedacht ?


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (22. September 2010)

man soll angeblich bevor man den stick das erste mal in den Pc steckt ihn erst einmal in die Box stecken. nur das geht nich, weil die box keinen USB hat.

also hab ichs ohne vorher in die box stecken gemacht.  Im Fritz WLAN monitor sieht man dass die verbindung sich ständig neu aufbaut, wie kann ich das abschalten und eine dauerhafte Verbindung bekommen?


----------



## jimmyAK (22. September 2010)

Also ich hatte mal so ein ähnliches Problem. Ich hatte meinen PC unter Tisch und hatte dort echt schlechte Verbindung. Es kam immer wieder zu abbrüchen. Hab dann mein PC neben den Tisch gestellt. Danach lief alles wieder bestens.

Kann das vielleicht in Frage kommen? Treiber alle installiert?


----------



## iRaptor (22. September 2010)

Wie gut ist denn die WLAN Signalstärke?
Wenn die mies ist, ist es klar warum die Verbindung immer wieder abbricht.

Lg


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (22. September 2010)

Also das mit dem Pc verstellen is sehr unwahrscheinlich. Treiber sind alle installiert.

bei ausführen/ cmd /ipconfig steht dass die WLAN Verbindung:


Drahtlos-LAN-Adapter Drahtlosnetzwerkverbindung:

  Medienstatus. . . . . . . . . . . : Medium getrennt
  Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix:


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (25. November 2010)

omg nichmal die Typen von 1&1 wissen weiter...


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (4. Dezember 2010)

kann es sein, dass die Box zu alt ist, denn ich benutze den allerneusten WLAN Stick.


----------



## pixelflair (4. Dezember 2010)

Wie wärs wenn du mal die Fragen bzgl. der Signalstärke beantwortest? Abstand vom Stick zum Router wäre auch gut zu wissen.

Ansonsten hat das mit dem "reinstecken" nix zu tun


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (11. Dezember 2010)

Also signalstärke ist bei 54 mbit/s.

abstand stick Router ist auch ok.
Mein laptop, der direkt neben meinem Rechner steht hat keine Verbindungsprobleme und der benutzt auch die Fritz box.


----------



## Rinkadink (11. Dezember 2010)

Stell mal den Kanal des Wlan Routers um oder ändere die Verschlüsselungsmethode auf "nur WPA". Warum soll man den Wlan Stick in die Box stecken beim ersten installieren? Eventuell mal die SSID und den Netzwerkschlüssel ändern, damit ein neues Netzwerk entsteht


----------

